# SERVER domestico..

## 102376

lo so, lo so, ho gia letto tutti i topic, di questo forum e mi sono gia informato, ma volevo sapere una vostra opinione.

al momento ho questa situazione in casa:

```
         --------------------

internet-----|modem/adsl/wi | ------vari pc

                 --------------------
```

io volevo creare un server che facessa da file server con raid 1 o 5(ho visto che il kernel supporta il 5 software vero??), poi firewall samba , e antivirus, mldonkey, poi altre cose, magari anche da server di musica.

ora la situazione che mi viene in mente è   

```
 internet----modem-----server----switch----altri pc
```

  giusto???

non ha senso tenere una cofiguarazione:

```
 internet----modem/router/adls/wifi------server

                                                                                                                       \ altri pc
```

volevo che facesse anche da scudo

ma quindi di quel aggeggio modem/adsl/wi non me ne faccio nulla?? lo posso recuperare?? devo comprare un nuovo modem?  e la connessione wi-fi mi serve sempre

voglio spendere poco: e voglio che consumi poco e sia silenzioso

ora passiamo al hardaware: io pensavo ad una mini-atx, sono il formato ridotto vero??? 

per esempio http://www.essedi.it/scheda_art.htm?SID=&ID=55572&ID_MCAT=0&ID_CAT=154&SHOP=5&LST=_BB_&PRT=

troppo??? troppo poco??

la cosa fondamentale è utilizzare hd sata perchè ne ho gia uno che lo uso per immagazzinare dati e pensavo a una rete veloce, quindi supporto con gigaethernet

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## federico

Ciao, il modem ti serve sempre se hai una adsl, oppure un router, fai tu. Per la connessione wireless, se vuoi anche quella protetta dal tuo server, devi dividerla dal router, altrimenti si trova davanti al server della lan. Come scheda se vuoi che consumi poco puoi prendere la scelta che ho fatto io , con ad esempio una mini-itx, (informati dei varii modelli sul sito) ma forse ti viene a costare un po' di piu'. Per il resto, per quello che dovra' fare il tuo server dovrebbe servire una potenza di calcolo ridotta, quindi ti potrebbe andare bene un computer qualsiasi.

Fede

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma quindi di quel aggeggio modem/adsl/wi non me ne faccio nulla?? lo posso recuperare?? devo comprare un nuovo modem?  e la connessione wi-fi mi serve sempre

 Scusa ma se lo tieni a monte del server fa sempre il suo porco lavoro di modem no? Non capisco perchÃ© tu lo voglia buttare solo perchÃ© fa piÃ¹ cose di quelle che ti servono... mica lo devi usare per forza al 100% sennÃ² ti fanno la multa!

 *Quote:*   

> voglio spendere poco: e voglio che consumi poco e sia silenzioso

 Ma tu vuoi tre cose in una! (parafrasando una famosa pubblicitÃ ).

Se vuoi queste tre cose il consiglio Ã¨ uno solo: recupera (su ebay ad esempio) un vecchio pentium2, o un celeron, da 400/500 mhz per intenderci... Consuma poco, costa ancora meno e se ci monti un dissipatore di dimensioni generose (quelli attuali dovrebbero bastare... sono tutti titanici rispetto a quelli vecchi) dovrebbe poter girare anche senza ventola. Di alimentatori a pochi watt ne esistono anche di "fanless".

Una volta eliminate le ventole ecco che hai la silenziositÃ  totale!  :Smile: 

Un'alternativa costosa, che consuma leggermente meno e che Ã¨ nativamente fanles, sono le schede mini-itx della Via... personalmente non te le consiglio visto che il loro supporto a linux fa un po' pena, inoltre il prezzo Ã¨ assolutamente sproporzionato alle prestazioni.

In ogni caso sappi che per fare da server/firewall/nas non servono processoroni... basta una ciofeca di processore.

 *Quote:*   

> ora passiamo al hardaware: io pensavo ad una mini-atx, sono il formato ridotto vero??? 
> 
> per esempio http://www.essedi.it/scheda_art.htm?SID=&ID=55572&ID_MCAT=0&ID_CAT=154&SHOP=5&LST=_BB_&PRT=

 Che te ne frega di qualche centrimetro in meno? Sei disposto a spendere centinaia di euro per un pc grosso quanto un mac mini? Allora compra un mac mini!  :Smile: 

Le schede madri atx sono tutte piÃ¹ o meno delle stesse misure... per risparmiare qualche centimetro vuoi spendere davvero cosÃ¬ tanto?

Se vuoi qualcosa di piÃ¹ economico del mac mini e circa dello stesso ingombro (ma di prestazioni molto inferiori... il mac-mini Ã¨ un pc potente all'occorrenza) ci sono sempre le mini-itx... (ti ripeto che IMHO il gioco non vale la candela).

----------

## 102376

ok

una cosa, sto modem/adsl/router, io tra il modem ed il routeradls devo metterci il mio pc, quindi posso fare una cosa del genere 

usare il modem/adsl/router solo come router e wifi, collegarlo al server e poi dal server far partire un cavo che va ad un nuovo modem????

io pensavo a micro-atx perche è anche quella che costava meno su essedi.....

a sto punto un pentuim 200 vecchissimo(ne ho uno a casa puo' andare)?? pero' il problema che non ho suppurto a sata e gigaethernet.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> una cosa, sto modem/adsl/router, io tra il modem ed il routeradls devo metterci il mio pc, quindi posso fare una cosa del genere 
> 
> usare il modem/adsl/router solo come router e wifi, collegarlo al server e poi dal server far partire un cavo che va ad un nuovo modem????

 

??? ci ho messo cinque minuti prima di capire cosa avevi scritto!   :Smile: 

Beh puoi fare come preferisci... io piÃ¹ semplicemente userei il tuo router attuale come modem e semmai comprerei un access point wireless da mettere a monte del server.

A proposito... ma come mai non ti basta il firewall del router? Ti servono ben due firewall per proteggere la tua lan? Sei sicuro che ci siano cosÃ¬ tanti malintenzionati (tutti bravissimi) pronti ad entrare nella tua lan? Che servizi devi offrire alla rete esterna?

Sei veramente sicuro che il gioco valga la candela? Un fileserver Ã¨ una cosa che puÃ² essere utile... un firewall in piÃ¹ inutile Ã¨ solo uno spreco di soldi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tutto questo IMHO ovviamente   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> a sto punto un pentuim 200 vecchissimo(ne ho uno a casa puo' andare)?? pero' il problema che non ho suppurto a sata e gigaethernet.

 Dipende da cosa ci devi fare ma potrebbe anche andare. Non ho mai messo su samba su una macchina cosÃ¬ vecchia quindi non ti so dire... sicuramente meglio provare prima di spendere per un pc nuovo   :Wink: 

Per il problema della lan gigabit basta comprare una scheda di rete pci e sei a posto. Piuttosto sei sicuro di avere tutto compatibile gigabit nella tua lan? (compresi gli switch?)

----------

## 102376

bhe forse non ci sono tanti malintenzionati, ma visto che ci sono pensavo di fare una cosa unica, così imparo qualcosa di nuovo!

ma scusa un accespoint wi-fi non costa + di un modem??

cmq penso di aver deciso, mi avete conosigliato NON la epia........... ma ho visto questa e mi sembra proprio bella.

http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?info=p191_Jetway-Versa-F4-15000-Dual-LAN.html

qualche parere???

la ci metto 2 dischi sata. e ci metto tutti i servizi che mi servono.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Costa 168 euro... inoltre aggiungici altri 50-100 euro per alimentatore e trasformatore (alcuni alimentatori mini itx vogliono un ingresso a 12v). Poi ci vuole il case ed Ã¨ un'altra spesa... infine ha la ventola e quindi non Ã¨ certo silenziosa (il modello fanless costa una trentina di euro in piÃ¹).

Scusa ma che ha in piÃ¹ rispetto ad un pentium2 400 ? (che costa molto meno)

P.S. esistono anche schede pci sata

----------

## 102376

bhe pensavo di mettere questo alimentatore

http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?info=p39_Alimentatore-180W-Flex-ATX-1U-Low-noise.html

non penso che con quella ventolina farà tanto casino..... 

il problema è che non mi fido molto di qualcosa di usato,magari è hd che funziona male, quindi preferirei qualcosa di nuovo.

 e in + è piccolino.

----------

## 102376

volevo sapere. visto che volevo creare anche una postazione multimediale, se in questo server metto freevo puo' andare bene o c'è il rischio di crash!!

cioè' in questo modo lo attaccavo ad un televisore, guardavo la tv film ,ecc, mentre il server scarica.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io uso felicemente freevo su una epia 12000en. Tuttavia tornassi indietro non comprerei mai la epia per tutte le ragioni dette sopra, incluso un supporto pessimo della scheda video.

----------

## 102376

ok ma volevo sapere se era una buona idea mettere insieme le due cose, o tenere separato tv-video, con il server vero,

mi pare che eri te "cazzantonio" che volevi fare qualcosa tutto in wifi con solo portatili come terminali

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si infatti. Freevo lo uso col telecomando quindi non ho bisogno di tastiera e mouse.

Per il resto lo uso anche come server ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

nessun problema????? io vorrei tenerlo acceso sempre, e pensavo di metterci una epia.

```
http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?info=p191_Jetway-Versa-F4-15000-Dual-LAN.html 
```

devo stare attento a qualcosa??

un altra cosa, se uso il wi-fi per connettermi alla rete, nello scaricare dal web vado + lento??

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> nessun problema????? io vorrei tenerlo acceso sempre, e pensavo di metterci una epia.

 Non vedo che problemi potresti avere... è addirittura fanless... Gli unici problemi che ho riscontrato sono quelli relativi ai driver della scheda video.

I driver forniti dalla via fanno cacare e non provarli nemmeno. Ci sono dei driver open (cerca su google "openchrome") per i quali esiste anche questo ebuild che scarica la versione svn

http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Compiling+the+source+code+on+Gentoo

Per i chipset recenti (cn700) non esiste ancora un vero supporto per il tvout

 *Quote:*   

> un altra cosa, se uso il wi-fi per connettermi alla rete, nello scaricare dal web vado + lento??

 Dipende. Se hai un'adls a 20 megabit e una wireless a 11 allora si

----------

## 102376

proprio il chipset che volevo prendere io........, ma cmq pensavo di utilizzare uno schermo per pc!!!! quindi nessun problema.

si riesce  a mettere un ricevitore digitale?? meglio usb o pci?

cmq la mia preoccupazione era avere un server che gestisce il tutto scaricamento web, router firewall ecc insieme ad una stazione multimediale

----------

## 102376

come si fa ad utilizzare freevo in modalità framebuffer??

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> come si fa ad utilizzare freevo in modalità framebuffer??

 

Sei OT.

Comunque è banale... solo il fatto di non avere driver accellerati per il framebuffer ti impedisce di vedere i filmati (vanno a scatti).

P.S. non so che sia un ricevitore digitale... ricevitore di cosa?

----------

## 102376

si scusa digitale terrestre, quelle schede che servono per vedere  la tv normale e digitale!!!

ma quindi scusa, io dovrei installare anche X e magari mi serve anche un desktop manager,

notave che nel live cd di freevo c'è xfce

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ...

 

Qua siamo OT. Se vuoi chiedermi come ho configurato freevo contattami via pm oppure apri un altro thrad generico.

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusa ma che ha in piÃ¹ rispetto ad un pentium2 400 ? (che costa molto meno)

 

Consuma di meno ed e' piu' potente?

Io ho di quella scheda la versione faneless.

----------

## 102376

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Scusa ma che ha in piÃ¹ rispetto ad un pentium2 400 ? (che costa molto meno) 
> 
> Consuma di meno ed e' piu' potente?
> 
> Io ho di quella scheda la versione faneless.

 

finalmente uno che ha questa scheda!!! mitico...

devi dirmi tutto al riguardo, una cosa non ho capito, ci sono 2 attacchi sata, ma c'è un attacco per un disco ide???

magari spiegami un riguardo a rogne che hai avuto per la configurazione, 

spero di non essere OT visto che ho aperto il topic per creare un server su questa scheda!!

un altra cosa, come supporto grafico, i driver esistono, si riesce a mettere una scheda tv

----------

## federico

siccome mi avevi scritto anche in privato la risposta + estensiva te l'ho mandata li e e solo ora vedo questo post (al limite incolla quello che ti ho scritto pure sul forum pubblico, a beneficio di tutti)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un altra cosa, come supporto grafico, i driver esistono, si riesce a mettere una scheda tv

 

Se è basata sul CN700 o successivi no, altrimenti si.

I driver openchrome supportano molto bene dal cn400 in giù (in realtà tale supporto dovrebbe essere già incluso nei driver via di xorg), per il cn700 esiste un buon supporto per tutto quanto non riguardi il tv-out, per quest'ultimo ci stanno lavorando e spero che in un futuro prossimo ci sia un supporto decente (si tratta del controller VT1625). Se leggi su http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=TVOut vedi che c'è un proto-supporto ma io ancora non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare.

Se hai una scheda con un chipset più recente del cn700 allora non ti so dire niente.

P.S. Via rilascia dei driver per linux che NON FUNZIONANO o quantomeno hanno grossi problemi... non li considerare un'alternativa.

----------

## 102376

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   un altra cosa, come supporto grafico, i driver esistono, si riesce a mettere una scheda tv 
> 
> Se è basata sul CN700 o successivi no, altrimenti si.
> 
> I driver openchrome supportano molto bene dal cn400 in giù (in realtà tale supporto dovrebbe essere già incluso nei driver via di xorg), per il cn700 esiste un buon supporto per tutto quanto non riguardi il tv-out, per quest'ultimo ci stanno lavorando e spero che in un futuro prossimo ci sia un supporto decente (si tratta del controller VT1625). Se leggi su http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=TVOut vedi che c'è un proto-supporto ma io ancora non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare.
> ...

 

ok grazie mille tutti molto gentili,

ma se metto una scheda pci che fa da sintonizzatore dovrebbe funzionare, oppure metto una scheda grafica  a parte

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma se metto una scheda pci che fa da sintonizzatore dovrebbe funzionare, oppure metto una scheda grafica  a parte

 Il sintonizzatore serve per vedere la TV sullo schermo del pc. Il tv-out (solitamente la presa s-video dietro) serve ad utilizzare il televisore come schermo.

Se la vuoi vedere differentemente il sintonizzatore tv consente di avere un segnale tv come input, il tv-out serve per mandare un segnale tv come output. Una cosa completamente diversa   :Smile: 

Io fossi in te aspetterei qualche mese prima di spendere in una scheda grafica. Anche le schede che compri possono dare problemi...

1) Le schede video pci della ati si fermano alla 9250. Disgraziatamente da qualche tempo i driver proprietari hanno smesso di supportare le schede dalla 9600 in giù e i driver open non supportano il tv-out (c'è qualche patch a giro ma a me crasha la macchina).

2)Le schede nvidia dovrebbero fermarsi alla 5200, o al massimo alla 6200. Non so se i driver proprietari supportino ancora quelle schede.

3)Le schede intel sarebbero supportate perfettamente, solo che non ho mai sentito dire di una scheda video intel al di fuori di quelle fornite con i portatili centrino.

4)Altre schede? Non so... vedi un po' te.

Esistono in alternativa dei convertitori di segnale da vga a tv, costano sulla cinquantina di euro ma non necessitano driver e alcuni si alimentano anche via usb (per cui non hai troppi cavi a giro). Io andrei su quelli se proprio non puoi aspettare che i driver openchrome supportino appieno il tv-out della tua scheda.

----------

